
Show HN: Games from a jam with a 1 BTC prize - jajoosam
https://gamejam2019.repl.co
======
jajoosam
This is a gallery featuring the winners, along with all other entries in the
repl.it game jam, where the winner won a Bitcoin.

There are some really amazing games in thee, many built by high school
students using repl.it!

Some more info on the jam: [https://repl.it/jam](https://repl.it/jam)

